# Letter of Introduction Question



## xaviermart (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I recently lost all my emails due to a problem with gmail and my cell phone.

My LOI was one of those emails. I do although have my approval email from IEC in Sydney.

I realize the LOI is a generated email and was wondering the best way for me to obtain another one?

CIC sure takes a long time to write back to emails.....

Hope I posted this in the correct place. 

merci. 

Xavier.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

if you log back into your myCIC page the letter itself should still be there as an attachment shouldnt it. i had the same problem as my work email archives/deletes things periodically to save storage and hadn't printed anything yet. i only printed that and the email from IEC, i didnt see any actuall info in the mycic notification email as it just said "you have a new message..."


----------



## xaviermart (Apr 28, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> if you log back into your myCIC page the letter itself should still be there as an attachment shouldnt it. i had the same problem as my work email archives/deletes things periodically to save storage and hadn't printed anything yet. i only printed that and the email from IEC, i didnt see any actuall info in the mycic notification email as it just said "you have a new message..."


The problem is I sent my application to Sydney via post late december last year and received my approval mid January. 

I didn't have a CIC account, or am I being a complete idiot and automatically have one? 

I'm living in Paris and want to call CIC I just cant figure out how to as all the call centers seem to be in Canada...


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

oh sorry i forgot that entries from last year onwards were in teh old system. i would just try call them when you can as emails can take a while, when i had problems i just recieved generic responses and a link to the Help/Answers pages.


----------



## xaviermart (Apr 28, 2013)

Do you have a phone number? I've searched and searched and come up with nothing!

Thanks so much


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

looking at the CIC website i think you have to apply for a replacement though i cannot see if this applies for IEC stuff or not.
Application for a Verification of Status (VOS), or Replacement of an Immigration Document (IMM 5545)

on IEC the general details are: 
Telephone:
1-800-267-8376 (toll-free in Canada)
613-944-4000 (in the National Capital Region and outside Canada)
613-944-9136 (TTY)

Sorry i couldnt be much more help, best of luck!!!


----------



## xaviermart (Apr 28, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> looking at the CIC website i think you have to apply for a replacement though i cannot see if this applies for IEC stuff or not.
> [
> on IEC the general details are:
> Telephone:
> ...


Thank you so much! at least now I can call them.

I feel that maybe the lost documentation would be for example if I lost my actual visa document.

It just re-sending an email! cannot be that hard surely.

Thanks again.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Did you make a copy of the application for you mailed off, did you print you LOI email ?


----------

